# No internet but intranet works fine



## giveen

I have a user that I am working on his computer and is having some unusal problems.

When we first boot up his computer and log in, his internet and intranet sites work just fine.

then about 5 minutes later internet sites won't connect, but intranet sites continue to work just fine.

I have ran a full scan with Symantec Endpoint Protection 11, nothing found
I have ran a full scan with Spybot S&D, nothing found
I have use WINSOCKREPAIR, still same problem
I have checked to see if sites were on the block list or restricted sites, not there.
I have flushed the dns, still same problem



Next on my list to try is
1. netsh interface ip delete arpcache (to flush arp)
2. check to see if packet filtering is on
3. check to see if dnscache has bad values in it, in the registry
4. stop dns cache


My opinion is some virus/software on his computer is stopping access to external websites, because after 5 minutes, internet connection stops working.

Windows firewall is off, and SEP 11 says it is not blocking anything.


----------



## johnwill

After the problem surfaces, please do this.


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## giveen

I'm not going to post that information out on the internet

However, I did ping google.com and it returns a reply at a normal speed.

He is able to get INTRANET connection just fine. Just external websites stop working after 5 minutes.

This happens in all browsers I have installed, IE7, Firefox, and Chrome.


----------



## johnwill

Well, there's nothing there that is useful to anyone wanting to compromise your security. However, if you can't see your way clear to posting the information we need, so be it...


----------



## Havalilsi

Did you try swapping out the router?


----------



## giveen

Havalilsi said:


> Did you try swapping out the router?


Router would have nothing to do with this. Plus I am in a large corporation. Swapping out the router would affect 30-40 other people and I would have to do it in the off hours, purchase a new $1000 router, and put in a request to netops to do so.


----------



## giveen

johnwill said:


> Well, there's nothing there that is useful to anyone wanting to compromise your security. However, if you can't see your way clear to posting the information we need, so be it...


Nothing useful expect IP address of my corporation, DNS server information and various other tidbits that could be used to start gathering information for an attack.


----------



## johnwill

Being behind a router, they're all private IP addresses, which are invisible to anyone outside your network.

Do you really think that your public DNS Server address is all that useful? They're the same for anyone using your ISP.

Maybe you should just talk to the IT folks at your company, they'll have the necessary information to actually evaluate the issue.


----------



## giveen

johnwill said:


> Being behind a router, they're all private IP addresses, which are invisible to anyone outside your network.
> 
> Do you really think that your public DNS Server address is all that useful? They're the same for anyone using your ISP.
> 
> Maybe you should just talk to the IT folks at your company, they'll have the necessary information to actually evaluate the issue.


I am the IT:upset:


----------



## Havalilsi

You gotta give the entire picture. You started with a single person having a problem, but the scenario evolved into 30+ people on the network. You're not giving alot of information for anyone to really help you.

I would assume only one person is having the problem?


----------



## giveen

Havalilsi said:


> You gotta give the entire picture. You started with a single person having a problem, but the scenario evolved into 30+ people on the network. You're not giving alot of information for anyone to really help you.
> 
> I would assume only one person is having the problem?


No you lept to a conclusion.

I said that by REPLACING the router, that WOULD affect others.
NO ONE ELSE IS HAVING THE PROBLEM.


BUT by replacing the router, LIKE YOU, suggested, that would cause 30+ other people to have THEIR connection go down.:upset::upset::upset::upset::upset:


----------



## Havalilsi

giveen said:


> No you lept to a conclusion.
> 
> I said that by REPLACING the router, that WOULD affect others.
> NO ONE ELSE IS HAVING THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> BUT by replacing the router, LIKE YOU, suggested, that would cause 30+ other people to have THEIR connection go down.:upset::upset::upset::upset::upset:


Ok, you win. Let us know when you solve the problem. It seems I'm the only stupid enough to keep bothering.


----------



## johnwill

Since you seem reluctant to supply the details asked for, I suggest you will probably be better off seeking this assistance elsewhere. It's pointless to get all worked up over this.


----------

